# X11 ugly background



## KDdid (May 12, 2009)

Ok, I posted this on another board. It has to do with that I'm using GIMP and every time I try using GIMP it opens with X11.  I want to be able to toggle out of the ugly X11 background and someone told me to go to the "preference" section there and click a name which s/he couldn't remember, to make it go rootless.  I can't find it! Can someone be so kind as to tell me what icon or button to click on to be able to toggle out of or make the X11 ugly background, stop taking over my whole computer screen? I'd be eternally grateful!! Thanx! ~KD 

-------------------------------

*Nevermind.....I found it. Thanx!* 

~KD


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2009)

Launch X11 (at least in Tiger, X11 is in Applications-->Utilities) and then when it comes up, hit Command-Option-A to take it out of Full Screen Mode.  After you do that, double check in the preferences for X11 and make sure that the Full Screen Mode is unchecked.


----------



## KDdid (May 12, 2009)

nixgeek said:


> Launch X11 (at least in Tiger, X11 is in Applications-->Utilities) and then when it comes up, hit Command-Option-A to take it out of Full Screen Mode.  After you do that, double check in the preferences for X11 and make sure that the Full Screen Mode is unchecked.



nixgeek, I appreciate your post, but like I had posted below the line on my OP, I had already found the answer.  Thanx and have a great day!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 13, 2009)

nixgeek was explaining how to fix the problem so that others that come along here with similar problems can be helped.

If nixgeek had left your post the way it was, then someone with the same problem would see that you fixed the problem, but failed to explain _how_ you fixed it.


----------



## KDdid (May 13, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> nixgeek was explaining how to fix the problem so that others that come along here with similar problems can be helped.
> 
> If nixgeek had left your post the way it was, then someone with the same problem would see that you fixed the problem, but failed to explain _how_ you fixed it.



dccaca, well that's nice!  it's too bad i had find out on my own. btw, i explained how i fixed it on another thread.


----------

